# Population



## dusty588 (Oct 8, 2006)

Hey there. I might be doing a haunt in 2008, possibly a charity haunt, and was wondering, if a population of a little over 10,000 people is enough for a haunt. There are about 800,000 people surrounding my town. Also, how big of a building would be good for a haunt. There is a space in a strip mall that has been for lease for about 2 or 3 years. I think it is 5000 sq. feet. What are your thoughts?

Thank you,

Dustyn


----------



## EvilQueen1298 (Jul 27, 2007)

I would go for it Dustyn. With 800K around you, you're bound to get a decent turnout. It would take about a year of planning to pull this off as well. Plus a crew.


----------



## shaunathan (Sep 18, 2005)

myself, an enthusiast, is willing to drive about 2 hours for a REALLY awesome haunt. the average person probably 30-45 minutes.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Yeah we drive upwards of two hours to go to some of our favs and check out new stuff.


----------

